# Chiappa Handguns???



## HandCannon32x (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw one of these at a gun shop today. It was a 1911 model. Are they a good handgun?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the company is known for replicas, guns that fire blanks or flares and non lethal projectiles for training..... i would imagine that you would want a 1911 made by a company known for making firearms ? right?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Also, I believe it may be a .22 rimfire version.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> the company is known for replicas, guns that fire blanks or flares and non lethal projectiles for training


And butt-ugly revolvers. (Don't forget the Rhino!)


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> And butt-ugly revolvers. (Don't forget the Rhino!)


i wasnt FORGETTING the rhino, but i was omitting it.... my comments were based purely on the items the company was basing their rep on, the rhino hasnt made an impact on the companies rep... well no more than the pacer and gremlin impacted AMCs rep


----------

